# New Photographer. Need Ideas for outdoor sessions when clients don't want to travel



## raelynnethearg (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi! I am a fairly new photographer who lives in a small town. I am also an onsite photographer, so no studio. I was wondering if any of you pros have ideas/tips on where to go, what to do, when the weather is bad, you live in a small town with not much to do, and your client doesn't want to travel to more attractive indoor places for their shoot?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome to TPF - moving to the Business District as you`ll likely get more response there.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2013)

Do what we do. shoot at the clients home or your own  home. 
set up some nice backdrops or the green screen, a couple of speedlights on stands with softboxes or umbrellas, and take some portraits!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2013)

Rent a studio?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't see why any local park won't do? The photos are about the people.. not the location IMO. Sure, a great location never hurts but it is not an absolute necessity I don't think.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I don't see why any local park won't do? The photos are about the people.. not the location IMO. Sure, a great location never hurts but it is not an absolute necessity I don't think.


I think she's referring to the times that the weather isn't suitable for out of doors shooting.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why any local park won't do? The photos are about the people.. not the location IMO. Sure, a great location never hurts but it is not an absolute necessity I don't think.
> ...



Oh, missed that lil part. Oops!


----------



## orljustin (Jun 15, 2013)

raelynnethearg said:


> Hi! I am a fairly new photographer who lives in a small town. I am also an onsite photographer, so no studio. I was wondering if any of you pros have ideas/tips on where to go, what to do, when the weather is bad, you live in a small town with not much to do, and your client doesn't want to travel to more attractive indoor places for their shoot?



Tell them to hire a pro who has a studio?  Let me guess, you're a "natural light" photographer who isn't able to light an indoor space anyways?

eta: Yep.  http://raelynnebphoto.squarespace.com/latest-work/ Ouch!  Stop the selective color!  Stop the blur!  Stop the twirl!  Stop the colorization!

etaa:  By the way, if your pricing is:
"_Mini Session: $75_
Includes 45 minutes of shooting time and one location. Comes with a FREE CD of fully edited photos in high resolution!"
then the cd isn't "free".


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2013)

There is always somewhere to shoot if you have imagination


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 15, 2013)

orljustin said:


> raelynnethearg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I am a fairly new photographer who lives in a small town. I am also an onsite photographer, so no studio. I was wondering if any of you pros have ideas/tips on where to go, what to do, when the weather is bad, you live in a small town with not much to do, and your client doesn't want to travel to more attractive indoor places for their shoot?
> ...



and we wonder why so many new members never return. completely unnecessary.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > raelynnethearg said:
> ...



This is a person that has already used the word client, assuming that this person has been hired to do a shoot, this person shouldn't be doing any shoots with clients if they haven't already got backup plans in the event of bad weather conditions.  Being prepared is part of being a professional photographer, or a weekend pro, amateur that wants money for a shoot because they own a camera and think should be able to  make money with it.  if they aren't prepared, and can't figure it out on their own, they should stop pretending. 

I'm not even going to comment on the web site.

Candy coating ran off the message.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 15, 2013)

The few of us new members that do stay are the ones who are stubborn enough to prove themselves good, but humble enough (at least sometimes) to heed good advice.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 15, 2013)

There are ways to offer advice without being a prick.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> There are ways to offer advice without being a prick.


Or simply don't say anything.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > raelynnethearg said:
> ...



I always wonder why so many people buy a entry level camera with a cheap kit lens.. and then immediately open a business, with no knowledge, skill, needed equipment or common sense!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jun 15, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I always wonder why so many people buy a entry level camera with a cheap kit lens.. and then immediately open a business, with no knowledge, skill, needed equipment or common sense!



Because people are willing to pay?


----------



## SCraig (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> There are ways to offer advice without being a prick.



A farmer was commenting to his friend, "This mule will do anything in the world I tell it to do" to which the friend answered, "I don't believe a word of that.  Mules are stubborn and NEVER listen."  So the farmer walked over to his shed, picked up an 8' long piece of wood, and then broke it over the mules head.  He then told the mule to go hook up the cart and bring it back over here, which the mule proceeded to do.  The farmer's friend said, "That's AMAZING!  I never would have believed it!  But why did you break the piece of wood over it's head?"  The farmer smiled and answered, "The first, and hardest, thing I have to do is get his attention."


----------



## SCraig (Jun 15, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I always wonder why so many people buy a entry level camera with a cheap kit lens.. and then immediately open a business, with no knowledge, skill, needed equipment or common sense!



Because:

1.  Their friends and families are telling them how great they are.
2.  There are no rules to prevent them from doing so
3.  The market has so degenerated that people are satisfied with less than professional results.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 15, 2013)

The OP did not ask our opinion of their work nor whether or not they are worthy to be a photographer.  Please stick  to the OP's question or refrain from commenting, as it will most certainly only serve to get the thread locked.


----------



## orljustin (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> There are ways to offer advice without being a prick.



Boo hoo.  It's the real world.  We all know the people that buy a camera and start a "business" put a bad cast on people who are serious about it.  If you don't point out the situation, they'll think it's cool to keep going on.  Why the need for hugs when the situation arises?  Call it tough love if you like.

Ok, where are you going to shoot when the weather is bad and they don't want to go anywhere?  Their garage?  Their living room?  But then you'd have to have a knowledge of lighting.  Dang, went off topic.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 15, 2013)

There seem to be posts at times by board users who are trying to do work in photography and the skill level doesn't yet seem to support that, but at least it would be appropriate I think for comments to be directed to someone in a reasonably respectful way. 

Someone might be misjudging their ability or getting ahead of themselves and might benefit from a reality check that's objective and may be blunt; but orljustin you seem to often post comments in what comes across as a disrespectful way. As mentioned it isn't necessary to offer suggestions or comment at all, and in time a person may discover they need to further develop their skills, get in more practice and learning, etc. or their efforts might be short lived and they may realize this isn't for them and there may be something else that would work out better for them. 

I think it seems like the easy part is coming up with a name/watermark for your photography, setting up a Facebook page, etc. - the hard part I think is taking good quality photos on a consistent basis (and as mentioned knowing how to handle a variety of settings and circumstances) to figure out if you'd be able to be successful at making money with your photography.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

orljustin said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > There are ways to offer advice without being a prick.
> ...



I'm starting to wonder if the real difference between an Amateur and Professional photographer is the ability to act like a dick while the other enjoys the art. If you so called Professional photographers gave .02 about the profession, you would stop attacking every person who buys a camera and start trying to help them better than selves to better reflect professionalism in their new found craft. Geez, I see more Professionalism out of High School Photographers...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always wonder why so many people buy a entry level camera with a cheap kit lens.. and then immediately open a business, with no knowledge, skill, needed equipment or common sense!
> ...


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 15, 2013)

Could we please try and stay on topic? This thread has been derailed quite enough.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 15, 2013)

If you aren't experienced enough to consider yourself prepared to handle any photographic situation that comes your way, then you should not pretend to be a professional photographer.  Having a backup plan when considering a photo shoot that is scheduled to be done outdoors is a basic situation that a photographer should have.  Being able to tell a potential client "I have these options that we can use for the photo shoot, do any of them work for you" 

Owning a camera, and charging people for work, tells people you are a professional, having a web site, with price packages, and shoot information tells people you are a professional.  Coming on a photo forum and asking people, what do I do if I can't shoot outside, what are my options?  tells people you are not ready to tell people you are a professional. * 

The option for not being able to shoot outside, find several locations inside that you can use.  It is really just that simple.  *


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 15, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Could we please try and stay on topic? This thread has been derailed quite enough.



In this case I think that it is still on topic, it is directed at someone that has built a web site and is charging people for shoots and playing professional.  The question of what to do when they can't shoot outside, is a simple answer, shoot inside.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2013)

And, we're done here!  When a mod asks members to stick to the topic, please do so.


----------

